# Saved this stuff from the dump, need help identifying (Lionel w/ 30 pics)



## fabizpwn (Jan 2, 2011)

I was cleaning a house out and found this old train stuff in a basement... was just going to throw it away but decided to take it home with me and do a little investigating on it. Any help is much appreciated. Also if its worth anything to anyone, its for sale.. Im not big into model trains, just kinda felt like this thing needed to be saved for some reason.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice save...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's certainly worth something, clean it up!


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

i'd be interested in purchasing for the rite price, if you want full value, i suggest ebay.


----------



## TidePride (Dec 31, 2010)

How much do you want?


----------



## fabizpwn (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't know what full value is... I don't even know what year it is, I'm assuming its a 027 model. I would like to know some details on it, I might as well entertain your offer... So what's the right price to you?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Fabiz,

Good for you for saving this little collection from a landfill fate. It's all worthwhile stuff. The 1666 is a common but sought-after loco, circa 1946-47. It's similar to the 224 that was made by Lionel in both the pre-war (1940) and postwar (1945) era. Yours certainly has some cosmetic issues, but is that simply surface chips and such? Any obvious broken parts to the shell, especially in way of the front cowcatcher? It does appear that the front/rear trucks (wheelsets) and drive rods are all there.

I'd expect that you could do better, but I'd offer $25 for the 1666 and its tender. I've been fixing up pre- and post-war locos. The 1666 has not been on my "gotta have" list, but it's a nice loco, and I'd endeavor to restore it nicely. Admitedly, that's a low offer to a happy home. You'd certainly do better on ebay or similar.

That said ...

You should consider whether you'd opt to sell everything as one set ... from a nostalgia standpoint, I'd certainly hope the group might stay together. However, often, the best dollar value is found via splitting up the group and selling individual items to those looking for specific cars / components / accessories / etc.

Ebay is a good research tool. For further identification research (though not so much on pricing points), I'd point you to two other excellent sites:

http://www.postwarlionel.com/

http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel_index.htm

Both have menu-selected listings and descriptions of locos, cars, sets of this era. Some accessory info, too.

And, having said all of that, is there any way we can talk you into cleaning/fixing up the set for yourself? We have a great goup of guys here who can coach you through most fix-it issues.

Thanks for posting the find here on the forum,

TJ


----------

